# Scubasteve's theater -- The Scuba Tank!!



## Scubasteve2365 (Mar 15, 2013)

I haven't shown this off here. I'm sure some of you have seen it from the demo disk(s) that I put together.

Room is 14.75' Wide by 16.5' deep with 7.75' height.

*Equipment List*

Projector --- Epson 8700UB
Screen --- DaLite DaSnap Fixed Frame w/ High Power (110")
Mains --- Klipsch RF-5
Center --- Klipsch RC-7
Side/Rear --- Klipsch RS-3
Sub --- (4) FiCar IB3 18" Infinite Baffle (in progress)
Sub Amp --- Behringer EP1500 (plan to upgrade to EP2500/EP4000)
Sub EQ --- MiniDSP 2x4 Balanced with Advanced Plug-in

*Other A/V Gear*

Game --- PS3
Game --- Xbox360
Media Streamer --- Popcorn Hour C200
Server/Storage --- Custom PC, Windows 8 with Storage Pool function (7TBs currently)
Cable DVR

*Other Room Specific Gear*

Lighting/Control --- Insteon --- 3 Dimming Zones, 1 IR Linc, 1 Appliance Linc (for Sub Amp)
Remote --- Logitech Harmony 900
UPS --- Large APC model (don't remember the VA)
Room Measurement --- Dayton UMM6 from Cross Spectrum
Treatments --- 2" OC703 Reflection Treatments, rest a work in progress

Now on the images. These images are not exactly current. This is prior to my recent IB sub install, which is yet to be finished. Shown are 6 12" generic Sony box subs. I had a couple from a long long ago and picked up 4 more for dirt cheap on craigslist to tide me over until I did the IB. Turns out that "tide over" period lasted 3 years. Having 2 kids during the period will do that to you.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks great the colors all look good together awesome job all around.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Great looking room!

Always good to see another Klipsch fan. I have been one since the late 1960s. Spent a day with PWK back in 1971 - amazing fella!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice!! :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Well done mate - looks like an amazing space! :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Very well done! I really like the color combo too.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Beautiful, absolutely gorgeous.

Do you have any pics of the room before you started building it into your room?

I like that love seat in the back, what brand is it?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I love it Steve! :clap:


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome HT room dude


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

Very nice build! Love the colors.


----------



## Lunchietey (Jul 11, 2012)

So how do you find the 6 x Sony active subs? I've read online somewhere that building new larger sealed and ported boxes for those specific subs really helps and that there is a built in 25hz or so highpass on them..?(oh and I have one at home in my bedroom which is why I ask how they go as a 6 pack!

I love the room by the way, very simlar to what I've starded building. I really like the colour, and may have to steal it! Was originally going for all black carpet for a genuine cinema 'feel'(not acoustics) with proper panels around but this paint looks really nice. Congrats!


----------



## lcjr71 (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks awesome. Does boxing up the projector like that cause it to heat up?


----------



## Scubasteve2365 (Mar 15, 2013)

lcjr71 said:


> Looks awesome. Does boxing up the projector like that cause it to heat up?


There is an fan mounted on the inside the vents into the soffit.

Didn't want to pay the Epson tax to get a black projector, although I believe it cuts down (albeit slightly) on some of the heat buildup.


----------



## Scubasteve2365 (Mar 15, 2013)

Lunchietey said:


> So how do you find the 6 x Sony active subs? I've read online somewhere that building new larger sealed and ported boxes for those specific subs really helps and that there is a built in 25hz or so highpass on them..?(oh and I have one at home in my bedroom which is why I ask how they go as a 6 pack!
> 
> I love the room by the way, very simlar to what I've starded building. I really like the colour, and may have to steal it! Was originally going for all black carpet for a genuine cinema 'feel'(not acoustics) with proper panels around but this paint looks really nice. Congrats!


I had one initially back in college, and then picked up a 2nd. Once I moved into this house and built the theater I needed more headroom and output. I knew all along that I was going to eventually do an IB, so I picked up the remaining units dirt cheap off of Ebay/Craigslist. Several of the amplifiers didn't work, but I didn't care. I power them through a Behringer amp.

As a 6-pack, they are about the same, just louder. No real low frequency extension. The LFE is punchy though in the upper LFE spectrum.


----------

